# uk`s strongest woman



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Saturday morning (11:am) shall see my wife competing for the title of uk`s strongest woman , for those of you that follow my own journal will have seen my wife in some of my videos , here is a video of my wife in training .....






in the video the fire engines overall weight is around 14 tonnes as its fully laden , her comp truck pull is a jeep so at best 3.5 tonnes .

good luck wifey :thumb:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Bloody hell how'd you manage to get a fire engine in the gym?

All the best with the comp by the way


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Bloody hell how'd you manage to get a fire engine in the gym?
> 
> All the best with the comp by the way


cheers fella .

its a massive ex warehouse , got a small van on deadlift frame gtg too lol its great .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, all the best Mrs Ewen. UK-M is rootin' for ya.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

COME ON WIFEY !!!!!!!

BOOM


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Woah thats pretty cool, cant wait to have a go at this strongman/woman stuff 

I really wanted to get down to Hastings to watch and learn a bit tomoz but I still dont have wheels and the train takes bloody hours so i just cant get there without major hassle :sad:

Very best of luck to her though and am looking forward to hearing how she did.

p.s if ever your in Wiltshire I have an old coach in my garden I need moving across the field as it wont start so could be a good bit of practise lol :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymfit said:


> Woah thats pretty cool, cant wait to have a go at this strongman/woman stuff
> 
> I really wanted to get down to Hastings to watch and learn a bit tomoz but I still dont have wheels and the train takes bloody hours so i just cant get there without major hassle :sad:
> 
> ...


thank you i shall pass your regards on 

an old coach ? sounds like a replacement for the fire engine lol

would be good to see at a comp there is another females in swindon in 2-3 weeks i think , not sure if the wife is doing it though .

im gonna start a strongman gym thread when i get chance so to post up powerlifting gyms and strongmen gyms around the uk so everybody knows where they can go


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> an old coach ? sounds like a replacement for the fire engine lol


nah she just means an old gym coach, and he lives in her garden.... you could say he's ''squatters rights''............


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> nah she just means an old gym coach, and he lives in her garden.... you could say he's ''squatters rights''............


is it not passed your bed time ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> is it not passed your bed time ?


dont give me that, you know you laughed!!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

paul81 said:


> nah she just means an old gym coach, and he lives in her garden.... you could say he's ''squatters rights''............


lol fraid not, i really do have a 29 foot bus I want to move about 80 foot so it aint right under a huge tree that looks like its about to fall on it and crush it  i need to get practising that truck pulling :laugh:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> thank you i shall pass your regards on
> 
> an old coach ? sounds like a replacement for the fire engine lol
> 
> ...


Sorry, dont know how to multi quote???

Swindon is much more doable for me so be interested to find out about that comp.

There is a charity strongman event at Ironworx gym in Westbury Wiltshire this sat 3rd from 10 -5 pm for anyone interested

http://www.ironworxgymnasium.co.uk/#/events/4550219881

I found this gym recently and they do strongman training every other week, the guy I spoke to on phone was really nice and helpfull/friendly so might be worth a mention if you get a list of gyms going


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good Luck Mrs Ewen!

Pretty impressive stuff with the Fire Engine!

Cheers

D


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

That's seriously impressive - you must be a very proud hubby Ewen!

How's she feeling going into the contest, everything prep wise go ok? Good luck to the lady anyways!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> thats a female ?


 ???? Im not sure what you mean by this but Im hoping you are not being disrespectfull! Obviously 'she' is a female as its the strongest woman comp :confused1:


----------



## motty (May 13, 2011)

@ Ewen, the woman's comp in swindon is Britains strongest woman on 18th Sept also the week before (11th) is a team comp and novice comp too both are at Rich Scott new gym..pro sport & fitness. If I remember right the team comp has some BSM athletes in Dave meer and Dean slater


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hope your wife does well ewan let us know how the comp goes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thank you all for your kind words 

as for the idiot saying `thats a female ?` well i have negged you and reported you . if you have nothing good to say then do not say anything .

this is the second time i have reported a post of yours the first time was for a racist comment you made towards me , as you have zero good to offer the board i hope your account gets banned .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ts23 said:


> thats a female ?


Why would you write this? If you have mothing to contribute to the thread do not post.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> thats a female ?


Pr1ck


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow that's awesome, hope she does well! :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've notived a few times that guy pop with odd the pointless and rude comment. Banter is fine when u know the person, when u don't, then basically you come across as a d!ck which is what this guys done succesfully


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good luck Mrs.

Hey can you video the contest for us?

I love those.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fatstuff said:


> Pr1ck


please do not lower yourself to trading insults as this then makes the MOD's job harder....so please do not insult other members as per the rules


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

That would put me off a woman loads if she was as strong as that but whatever floats your boat!

Good luck to her hope she does well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> please do not lower yourself to trading insults as this then makes the MOD's job harder....so please do not insult other members as per the rules


Pr1ck!! joke joke joke joke only messing, warning duly noted


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

My wife has won the title , was a.close fought battle .

Tassoti filmed the day and will edit then upload the events big thanks to Tassoti and top bloke too .

And her trophy is huge lol

Thanks for the support people I hope I can be in a position of support for you guys too x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ewen,

Well done Mrs Ewen. wow what an achievement.

Cheers

D


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> My wife has won the title , was a.close fought battle .
> 
> Tassoti filmed the day and will edit then upload the events big thanks to Tassoti and top bloke too .
> 
> ...


Woooooooo brilliant :thumb: thats awsome, did you say it was her first comp too?

She must be so stoked 

looking forward to the vids


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking forward to the vids, well done to your missus pal! Hope you passed on my request to Tassotti :thumbup1:

All the best for your comp tomorrow too!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

FAntastic news did gemma magnusson compete I watched her at Britains strongest woman a couple of years ago and she'd have put most men to shame


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, awesome, lookin fwd to the vid.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Top going, mate. Send our congrats!!!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> My wife has won the title , was a.close fought battle .
> 
> Tassoti filmed the day and will edit then upload the events big thanks to Tassoti and top bloke too .
> 
> ...


thing is now chap, you HAVE to win yours to regain the position of power in the household!!


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

ewen said:


> My wife has won the title , was a.close fought battle
> 
> And her trophy is huge


Wow well done to the mrs! That's some achievement! :rockon:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we know who wears the trousers now =p congrats


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It was an excellent day with an absolutely awesome performance by Mrs Ewen.

She totally smashed it !!!!!!

Currently transferring footage and will upload vids when done. It could be some time as there is a lot of footage.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> FAntastic news did gemma magnusson compete I watched her at Britains strongest woman a couple of years ago and she'd have put most men to shame


Gemma pulled out at the last minute.

I reckon it would have been extremely close between Mrs Magnusson and Mrs Ewen


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Looking forward to the vids, well done to your missus pal! * Hope you passed on my request to Tassotti * :thumbup1:
> 
> All the best for your comp tomorrow too!


What is the request Mowgli?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Check your rep comment mate! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

is it ok that im in lo0ve wife your wife and very scared of her at the same time?

shes awesome mate, you must be really proud. hope she knocks em dead


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It was an excellent day with an absolutely awesome performance by Mrs Ewen.
> 
> She totally smashed it !!!!!!
> 
> Currently transferring footage and will upload vids when done. It could be some time as there is a lot of footage.


Top man for making the trip there to film it though Tass!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Check your rep comment mate! :lol:





Tassotti said:


>


i'll hazard a guess he's expecting the shower footage afterwards? :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think that is awsoma - nice work.......just as long as the she realizes the dishes dont wash themselves - its ok by me pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations. Just been reading the journals etc from the sidelines and that's an amazing achievement. Great work Mrs Ewan. Good luck Mr Ewan!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Mrs E. Ewen you must be very proud. Huge congrats:beer:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, this is the second event (the first is still transferring from my other camera)

I think Mrs Ewen was 2nd (maybe 3rd) in this event. Ewen can confirm


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well done Mrs Ewen :thumb:

Her boobs must be pretty sore after that lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Well done Mrs Ewen :thumb:
> 
> Her boobs must be pretty sore after that lol


They were threatening to take out the log event for that very reason :lol:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Amazing! Who ever made that women comment should be banned forever!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> My wife has won the title , was a.close fought battle .
> 
> Tassoti filmed the day and will edit then upload the events big thanks to Tassoti and top bloke too .
> 
> ...


well done to her and you mate....great achievement


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Well done very impressed, interesting vid's that have been posted up and if thats training that's what I call dedication. I'll check out the other stuff Nice1


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done to Mrs Ewen! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Congrats Mrs Ewen:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Event 2 Log Press All Competitors (if anyone's got a spare 15mins to watch it)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Event 4 150Kg Yoke Mrs Ewen First Place


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

congrats mrs ewen/uhan, amazing achievement, loving the videos as well


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Go becky go!! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Event 2 Log Press All Competitors (if anyone's got a spare 15mins to watch it)


wow some strong lifting and a whole lot of determination in this vid :clap:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

gymfit said:


> wow some strong lifting and a whole lot of determination in this vid :clap:


Definitely. The ladies never gave up. It was awesome !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Remainder of vids tomorrow


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Remainder of vids tomorrow


looking forward to them


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

congrats miss ewen, i bet when she tells u to wash up it gets done! Well done great achievement!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd love to have a wife into that sort of thing, it would motivate me in my training no end!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ewen said:


> Saturday morning (11:am) shall see my wife competing for the title of uk`s strongest woman , for those of you that follow my own journal will have seen my wife in some of my videos , here is a video of my wife in training .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gym looks the bollox mate is it yours??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My camerawork leaves a lot to be desired on this clip


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

:thumb: am loving the videos


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

How did Ewen get on?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

8th mate out of 17


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> 8th mate out of 17


 :thumbup1: any vids?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

gymfit said:


> :thumbup1: any vids?


There will be on this thread


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nidge said:


> That gym looks the bollox mate is it yours??


no m8 wish it was its called the ministry of muscle in aylesford kent if your ever in the area look me up id gladly train there with you .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> FAntastic news did gemma magnusson compete I watched her at Britains strongest woman a couple of years ago and she'd have put most men to shame


gemma pulled out last minute im afraid , she is an absolute machine m8 and bloody decent bird too .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

joshnow said:


> where did you buy the climbing shoes for the truck pull, trying to find a good price & of course be able to use them again and again without them falling apart.


mountain warehouse £20 was a good buy m8 .


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milzeh said:


> Amazing! Who ever made that women comment should be banned forever!


correctamundo.

I push my luck and take the p1ss on these forums and i'm rude, crude and crass - but there is a line you NEVER cross and thats with a mans wife.

If you cant be polite, or complimetanry or even filthy (like me ) but funny with it and never seedy (I hope) then hush baby

FWIW his misses is a strong beautiful woman and the cretin making the comment is internet faceless pond life

For the fuking record x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> correctamundo.
> 
> I push my luck and take the p1ss on these forums and i'm rude, crude and crass - but there is a line you NEVER cross and thats with a mans wife.
> 
> ...


well said m8 we all know and like banter .


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I mean..ewens wife is much stronger AND way better looking than him.....but he takes it well.....

lol

He's not even biting?

It doesn't even bother him that a girl out guns him


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I mean..ewens wife is much stronger AND way better looking than him.....but he takes it well.....
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


m8 her trophy is huge and id bet my cock can touch the bottom when dangled in from the top but put your little wart riddled weiner near it and she would yank it right off although not today shes tired lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

joshnow said:


> thanks for the link, may try to find a local place so I can find a pair that fit well, Ive got very wide feet lots of meat on the side of the foot dads got flyd feet toes in wrong position so bit of a mutation passed down I think.


go to Chernobyl buy some while your there lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ewen said:


> m8 her trophy is huge and id bet my cock can touch the bottom when dangled in from the top but put your little wart riddled weiner near it and she would yank it right off although not today shes tired lol


mate - having a big penis is not important to me.....

i'm celibate now (over a week so far) so It would be like having a huge powerful car and no petrol lol

plus you or her ought not try yanking it off........it goes off straight away if touched pmsl


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back to the comp.

So, coming in to the final event, Mrs Ewen was tied for first place.

Winner of the medley takes the overall win






I missed the sled pull due to repositioning for the barrel and stone loading.

Gutted really, cos it was fcuking immensely awesome.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> mate - having a big penis is not important to me.....
> 
> i'm celibate now (over a week so far) so It would be like having a huge powerful car and no petrol lol
> 
> plus you or her ought not try yanking it off........it goes off straight away if touched pmsl


so did saddams rockets and he was hung :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Back to the comp.
> 
> So, coming in to the final event, Mrs Ewen was tied for first place.
> 
> ...


also my wife was 5 seconds faster on this last event , well done to her , she feels like a train wreck .


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol............

thats the only way i'll ever be hung too lol


----------

